# أرجوا المساعده قطع المعادن بالبلازما



## تقني طموح (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد منكم المساعده بمعلومات وافيه عن جهاز قطع المعادن بواسطة تقنية البلازما مثلا

ماهي أجزاء الجهاز 

مزايا وعيوب القطع بواسطة البلازما

الأستعمالات

كم درجة الحراره المتوقعه ليتم عملية القطع

أحتياطات السلامه 

أرجوا أن أجد حاجتي عندكم وجزاكم الله خير 
دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته :84:


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله 
القطع بالبلازما هي عملية قطع بالإنصهار الموضعي إين يتم تسليط غاز نافث تحت ضغط عال على قطع المعدن , ترفع درجة حرارة هذا الغاز بقوس كهربائي تصل درجة حرارته إلى 18000C° 
كلمة بلازما تصف الحالة الرابعة للمادة حيث تفقد خواصها الفزيائية , أي لا ذرة ولاجزيئات فقط إلكترونات و إيونات 
ويتم القطع نتيجة القوس الكربائي الناتج بين إلكترود التنغستن أو الزرقيوم و القطعة 
تعتمد جودة القطعة على عدة عوامل 

الغاز المستعمل : أرغون, ثاني إكسيد الكربون ....
سمك القطعة : فكلما زاد سمك القطعة نقصت سماحية الابعاد "tolerances''
المجال المحيط بالغاز 


إن من مزايا القطع بالبلازما : 
قطع قطع سميكة حتى 70 ملمتر و مساحة كبيرة مرتبطة طبعا بمساحة طاولة السند 
سرعة القطع مقارنة مع الليزر 
عدم الكلفة المادية الناتجة عن الطاقة 
قطع المعادن الغير القابلة للتأكسد 
تواجد أليات متنقلة للقطع بالبلازما على عكس الليزر 
إما السلبيات فهي :
عدم انضباط عمودية سطح القطع , و إنما يكون السطح المقطوع مقعرا نتيجة التصلب بعد الإنصهار 
وتتم عملية القطع بتيار غازي مكهرب ينتج عنه تطاير رذاذ الصهارة في جميع انحاء القطعة مما يلزم تنظيفها 
ناهيك عن تنظيف الطاولة 
كما أنه من غير المنصوح تماما قطعُ قطعِ يقل سمكها عن 10 مليمتر نتيجة لفقدان سماحية أبعاد القطعة 

أما فيمايخص السلامة
فلا بد من اقتناء قناع واقي من الأشعة المنبعثة من القطع
وارتداء القفازات و الخوذة العازلة للصوت في بعض حالات الآلات التي تحدث ضجيجا 
كما لا ننسى الحذاء الواقي ... وجميع أمور السلامة البديهية 
هذا و الكمال من الله ..و لا أظنني وفيت فما اتمت العلم حتى اوفي وأرجو أن أكون أخي الكريم قد اعنتك على قضاء حاجتك فلا تنساني من دعائك في ظهر الغيب 
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله


----------



## تقني طموح (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إلى أخي سعد أبوصهيب أشكرك كل الشكر على المعلومات وجزاك الله كل خير

دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## تقني طموح (18 مارس 2009)

*كتاب عربي ( قص البلازما)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من خلال بحثي في الأنترنت وجت كتاب عربي ممتاز جدا يتكلم عن القص بواسطة تقنية البلازما

تفضلوا الكتاب
http://www.zshare.net/download/572177427fbcbc62/

مع السلامه:56:


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 مارس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (26 مارس 2009)

الأخ تقني طموح .. مشكور و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأميرهـ (24 أبريل 2009)

تقني طموح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من خلال بحثي في الأنترنت وجت كتاب عربي ممتاز جدا يتكلم عن القص بواسطة تقنية البلازما
> 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم

جزاك الله ألف خير

من زمان أبحث عن كتاب عن هذا الموضوع
وبالعربي

ربنا يفرج همومك وكربك

:55:


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (25 مارس 2011)

الملف لايعمل


----------

